# New metro interface



## Marcel (Dec 18, 2014)

I've used the new metro interface on a couple of devices for some weeks now and I must say although it's very ugly, it's also running pretty smooth. The site feels faster and more smooth than in the old fluid interface.
Maybe we should take one of the modern skins and adjust it to our liking?


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks for the nice info, Marcel. I'll try it later


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2014)

Therefore Horse has set the Metro as the basic one for the forum. Its template doesn't contain as many errors as the Fluid one does.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 20, 2014)

I have tested and confirmed it's faster with less burden for the server.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 20, 2014)

But Metro looks way too sterile!!

Bring back Artakus!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 20, 2014)

I agree Dave, but we could try to change the theme into a less sterile one. A banner would make it a whole lot better ( not a Christmas one of course  ). And if we adjust the colours frome pale-blue/white to a better one, it could improve matters quite a bit. Aratcus will never come back, I'm afraid.


----------

